# Hello From Eastern North Carolina USA



## FunnyBugBees (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi guys and gals.

Glad to be a part of the forums. Ive not kept bees long, only three years now, so still a newbie. I have been building beekeeping equipment as my livelihood for a while though. Im sure now that ive decided to focus more on keeping bees more ill have a lot of questions.

I look forward to being a part of this community and contributing.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

welcome


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Flowermill (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey Ya'll ....from upstate SC.


----------

